# Illamasqua Product Swatches



## user79 (May 16, 2009)

Please place all your Illamasqua product images and swatches in this thread. No promo images please. *No Chatter*, for all Illamasqua discussion please add your thoughts to this thread: (link)

Please keep images within guidelines: 640 pixels wide by 800 pixels height max.


----------



## user79 (May 16, 2009)

These images have been previously posted in the Illamasqua discussion thread:

Furore, Truth, Fable
http://img.makeupalley.com/4/8/6/9/1290218.JPG


----------



## user79 (May 16, 2009)

Previously posted in discussion thread by *replica*:

Feel, Gasp, Heroine, Spectre, Touch eyeshadows
http://img.makeupalley.com/4/8/6/9/1265159.JPG


----------



## replica (May 18, 2009)




----------



## Tahti (May 18, 2009)

Intense Lipgloss swatches ;






Medium pencils ;











Foundations/powders in comparison to MAC shades ;


----------



## Girl about town (May 27, 2009)

Heres a few illamasqua items all absolutley gorgeous!!!! so pigmented!!!

Click on image for close ups !!!!


----------



## anita22 (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## replica (Jun 6, 2009)




----------



## replica (Jun 11, 2009)




----------



## Indian Barbie (Jun 13, 2009)

Kiss Powder Blush (a dirty pinky rose colour)





Soltice Liquid Metal (amazing gold cream)





Muse Nail Varnish





Fat Pencils in Fickle (gold) and Perverse (silver)





Eye Brow Cake in Motto (Ash Grey)





Eye Brow Brush (the best ever!)





Swatched - top to bottom - Soltice Liquid Metal, Fickle Fat Pencil, Perverse Fat Pencil, Kiss Blush and Muse Nail Varnish


----------



## the.gloss.goss (Jun 14, 2009)

My Illamasqua swatches for you!


----------



## Blushbaby (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## Lynniiieee (Jun 15, 2009)

_Deleted content_


----------



## Lynniiieee (Jun 17, 2009)

_Deleted content_


----------



## replica (Jun 17, 2009)




----------



## user79 (Jun 30, 2009)

*All left to right, top to bottom where applicable...*





Rampage nailpolish





Medium Pencil in Cane





Nail Varnishes in Propaganda, Rampage, Smash, DWS, Collide, Whack





Volume mascara 





Intense Lipgloss (top) in Absorb, Intense Lipgloss (bottom) in Fierce, Lipstick in Maneater (red), Lipstick in Fetish (purple)





Cream foundation CF135, Powder blush in Intrigue, Powder blush in Chased, Satin Primer SPF 20, Medium Pencil in Cane, Volume mascara





Powder Eyeshadows in Slink, Cry, Rapture, Maybe





Pure Pigment in Marvel, Eyebrow Cake in Gaze





Brushes: Eye Liner, Blending Brush, Highlighter, Blusher Brush 1


----------



## the.gloss.goss (Jun 30, 2009)

Illamasqua shimmer cream




Illamasqua Soul lipgloss


----------



## Vicodin (Jul 6, 2009)

from left to right

Intense Lipglosses in:
Liaison, Repulse, Indulge, Gender, Move, Fierce
Sheer Lipglosses in:
Mina, Lily-Rose


----------



## mochabean (Jul 12, 2009)

Just got my Illamasqua Haul today. I wanted to share some swatches!


Illamasqua Postcards (3) and Product Guide with prices:






72 page catalog that came with my order. Don't you just  love the cover!!






Inside the catalog:






L to R: Intense Lipgloss Move, Sheer Lipgloss Soul, Provoke, Enchant; Nail Polish Rampage, Lipstick Sonnet






Lipstick Sonnet- Matte lippie nude pink/peach color! Very pretty!






Swatches L to R on NC42 skin: Sonnet Lipstick, Move Intense Lipgloss, Soul Sheer Lipgloss, Provoke Sheer Lipgloss, Enchant Sheer Lipgloss






Nail Polish- Rampage (Dark black-greenish nail colour! So pretty!)






Closeup of the nail color. Please excuse the nails. I am in desperate need of a manicure!


----------



## replica (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## Lynniiieee (Jul 16, 2009)

_Deleted content_


----------



## the.gloss.goss (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## the.gloss.goss (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## mochabean (Jul 27, 2009)

Here's my new Illamasqua Haul:

Swatches done on NC42 (probably NC45 now that I'm darker this summer) skin. Sorry if some of the swatches are blurry. Lighting inside is not the best. 

Lip Palette x 4: L to R top to bottom: wanton, obey, welt, test





Lip Swatches: Wanton, obey, welt, test





Hussy Blush:





Intrigue Blush:





Swatch of Hussy, Intrigue Blush:





Liquid Metal Solstice:





Metal Powder in Ezrule, Thalia:





L to R Swatch of Ezrule, Thalia, Solstice:





Illuminator in Fondle:





Sheer Lipgloss in Tantrum:





Swatch from Top to Bottom: Fondle, Tantrum





Entire View:


----------



## mochabean (Jul 29, 2009)

More Illamasqua! Swatched on NC42-45 skin. 

L to R: (In Sunlight) 
e/s Courtesan (matte pale lavendar); Blush Lover (Coral peach color)





Indoors:










Intense Lipgloss in Fierce:





Halcyon Illuminator sheered out/dab















Entire View:





Lipstick in Liv (Fashion Mews dupe?), Underworld:










With Flash:


----------



## closeyourcasket (Jul 30, 2009)

Top row: Fatal, Imagine, and Feline powder eyeshadows
Bottom row: Thrust and Sin powder blushers


----------



## Lynniiieee (Jul 30, 2009)

_Deleted content_


----------



## Arisone (Aug 1, 2009)

Illamasqua's Muse Nail lacquer on NC 50. Nail lacquer is actually darker, but appears lighter as a result of the (camera) flash and sunlight.













Without flash..


----------



## MarsG (Aug 2, 2009)

My 1st Illamasqua haul! 






 Solstice Liquid Metal from Sirens Collection









 Lover Powder Blusher









Rouse lipgloss





 Solstice, Rouse, Lover swatches





 Solstice & Rouse





 Nail Base Coat , Baptiste Nail Varnish





 Baptiste


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Aug 2, 2009)

Top row left to right:

Fatal, Can Can, Feline

Bottom row left to right:

Fame, Dare

These are light swatches on top of TFSI.  From
left to right: Fame, Dare, Fatal, Can Can, Feline


----------



## LeeleeBell (Aug 5, 2009)

Drench lipstick

Flash






No Flash


----------



## Miss Mimi (Aug 7, 2009)

Comparing it to- Left to Right MAC Studio Sculpt NC35, Illamasqua 215, MUFE HD 123


----------



## misstwiggwinkle (Aug 7, 2009)

Dixie Cream Blusher




Rude Cream Blusher


----------



## thmochagirl (Aug 14, 2009)

I cannot wait until I try there glosses, pictured below is Underworld l/s (pretty!!!)
008.jpg (image)

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_dbmQSyp3Eo...U/s320/013.jpg


----------



## Miss Mimi (Aug 14, 2009)

Top Left to Right- Cream Blusher- Dixie, Eye Shadow- Forgiveness Eye Brow Cake- Thunder, Eye Shadow- Feline
Bottom Left to Right- Rich Foundation-215, Powder Foundation-230, Eye Liner Cake- Mislead, Loose Powder LP005, Nail Polish- Baptiste





Rich Foundation- top 205, bottom 215


----------



## aini (Aug 16, 2009)

Sob cream blusher, Nymph powder blusher





Salacious lipstick





Can can eye shadow, Titivate medium pencil





Collide nail varnish





Left:
Sob blush
Nymph blush 
Can can e/s

Right:
Titivate pencil
Salacious l/s


----------



## Miss Mimi (Aug 16, 2009)

Baptiste Nail Varnish, after three days 










Feline and Forgiveness Eye Shadow










Dixie Cream Blusher










Thunder Eye Brow Cake, Mislead Eyeliner Cake


----------



## replica (Aug 23, 2009)




----------



## replica (Aug 23, 2009)




----------



## replica (Aug 23, 2009)




----------



## Hikaru-chan (Aug 23, 2009)

Illamasqua product pictures.







Rich Liquid Foundation in RF135





Bronzin Duo in Glint/Writhe





Cream Blusher in Rude





Powder Blusher in Thrust





Lip Palette in Submit/Liv/Sonnet/Maneater





Intense Lipgloss in Absorb


----------



## Inoon (Aug 27, 2009)

swatches of the lipgloss

Sheer
from the top : electrify, lily-rose and Divine 



 electrify



lily-rose



divine




Intense
from the top : mistress, besotted , follow and move 





mistress



besotted



follow



move


----------



## Miss Mimi (Aug 29, 2009)

Top-left to right- Powder Blusher, Beg, Bronzing Duo, Glint & Burnish, Lipstick, Wanton and Box
Bottom- left to right- Lip Gloss, Move, Tantrum, Pigment, Involve


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 31, 2009)

On NC20 skin








Obey lipstick




Obey lipstick with Rouse gloss


----------



## Miss Mimi (Aug 31, 2009)

glint & burnish




beg 




beg, glint & burnish




top to bottom, move, tantrum, wanton, box








involve pure pigment


----------



## Guinevere (Sep 8, 2009)

All the nail polishes that they had in the store in Glasgow. I admit I was too lazy to write all the names on it, but I think with a short look at their homepage you find out quite easy which polish is which.


----------



## Inoon (Sep 12, 2009)

intenses lipgloss :
from the top : indulge, frenzy, petulant, femme and fume




indulge




frenzy




petulant




femme




fume




sheers lipgloss :
from the top : rouse, tantrum and provoke




rouse




tantrum




provoke




lipsticks :
from the left : ignite, tramp and box




from the top : box, tramp and ignite


----------



## Guinevere (Sep 12, 2009)

From my Glasgow trip again - I swatched all the lipsticks they had in their store. Enjoy.






They didn't have that many cakes in stock in Glasgow, sorry - I swatched all they had, more to come 

Here are all the creamshadows they had. The consistency is a dream.


----------



## Miss Mimi (Sep 14, 2009)

Blender Brush I and Highlighter Brush




Fallen E/S




205 Pressed Powder




Poke Nail Varnish


----------



## replica (Sep 20, 2009)

Three new shadows from dystopia collection


----------



## Miss Mimi (Sep 21, 2009)

Sirens Multi Palette








Dystopia, Pure Pigments, Nail Varnish, Lip Gloss








Fume Lip Gloss


----------



## Miss Mimi (Sep 22, 2009)

Fondle Illuminator


----------



## Melissa Piccanta (Sep 24, 2009)

*Powder Eyeshadows: (left to right) Drama, Stealth, Deity*


----------



## Miss Mimi (Sep 26, 2009)

velocity nail varnish




left- move lip gloss mixed with explode lip gloss- right explode lip gloss








left to right- pure pigments- android, static




loella nail varnish


----------



## Lynniiieee (Sep 30, 2009)

_Deleted content_


----------



## LeeleeBell (Oct 3, 2009)

Foundation swatches: Revlon Colorstay in Buff on the left for comparison, Illamasqua 135 on the right.

Lipstick is "Welt". It only looks "frosty" because of the flash; its very matte.











soft flash






 flash


----------



## jenizzle (Oct 4, 2009)

All images are clickable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Intense lip gloss:

L: Fury, R: Embroil





Cream Eyeshadow: Stimulus




Photo of all - I tried getting a swatch of the foundation (LF120) but it wouldn't appear on camera, I guess thats not a bad thing!


----------



## Lynniiieee (Oct 4, 2009)

_Deleted content_


----------



## LeeleeBell (Oct 5, 2009)

Illamasqua RF140 on the left, Revlon CS Buff on the right.
First picture is with flash, the rest are in natural light.


----------



## Lynniiieee (Oct 6, 2009)

_Deleted content_


----------



## glowingface (Oct 24, 2009)




----------



## Blushbaby (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## glowingface (Oct 29, 2009)




----------



## Ju Morais (Nov 3, 2009)

lipsticks avenge and fable


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Nov 24, 2009)

cream Blush in Promise












Blush in Hussy






Eyeshadow in Courtesan











Lipstick Quad 

Clockwise from top left - Box, Sonnet, Scandal & Test


----------



## s_lost (Nov 30, 2009)

Intense Lipgloss Perform:


----------



## s_lost (Dec 2, 2009)

Cream Blusher Dixie (kinda reddish for me- I'm NW20)







Lipstick Obey:







Lipstick Liv:


----------



## Ju Morais (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## s_lost (Dec 19, 2009)

Illamasqua Cream eyeshadows Amour and Angel, and medium pencil in Adamant:







Undereye concealer UD115 (comparing with Erase Paste, Benefit, 01):


----------



## Karrie (Dec 20, 2009)

e/s Predator





Concealer CC 115





Intense Lipgloss Liaison





Lashes Nr.11


----------



## lovewaxberry (Dec 21, 2009)

Hussy and Excite











Size compared to NARS blush


----------



## victoriasims (Jan 22, 2010)

*Illamasqua Lipgloss Swatches*

Illamasqua Intense Lipgloss in Petulant & Sheer Lipgloss in Electrify
These lipglosses are excellent and although sticky to touch, when on your lips they do not stick together at all!





Top - Electrify
Bottom - Petulant





Left - Petulant
Right - Electrify





Electrify (sheer)
This can be built up like I did here or applied sheer.





Petulant (intense)
The most beautiful reddish pink. This made my lips look so much fuller love it!


----------



## s_lost (Feb 3, 2010)

Intense Lipgloss Perform


----------



## s_lost (Mar 21, 2010)

Sheer Lipgloss Electrify:


----------



## *JJ* (Mar 21, 2010)

illamasqua katie blush vs. mac well dressed:

(well dressed on the left, katie on the right in all pics)


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 24, 2010)

*Illamasqua Pastel Nails* collection




*Blow*, three coats









*Caress*, three coats








*
Nudge*, three coats









*Wink*, two coats


----------



## Salynn (Mar 27, 2010)

Sadist e/s


----------



## momo adachi (Apr 16, 2010)

http://img69.imageshack.us/img69/2273/20100404821.jpg

Illamasqua Electrify sheer lipgloss
picture taken in natural light, slight overcast


----------



## LeeleeBell (Apr 21, 2010)

I bought "Surge" liquid metal from the new "Body Electrics" collection.

I expected a darker color...more along the lines of a gunmetal (which I thought I saw in a description) but this is pretty nonetheless. It's more of a silvery pewter. Also, the two liquid metals I had previously swatched were thicker, dryer in consistency (perhaps they had dried up some in the store?)...this one was more slick, and actually, doesn't seem to dry at all, which might be a problem if I accidentally rub my eye or touch my eye?

The creaseless cream I compared it to from Benefit dried, but minutes later I was still able to wipe/blend/smear the liquid metal. I hope that doesn't happen when I wear it over a primer?
(yes this was even slicker and thinner than the creaseless cream)

Anyway, it's pretty...but will have to see how practical it is for actual use, lol.

here are my swatches:


----------



## LeeleeBell (Apr 22, 2010)

This is what Unrequited blush looks like! ♥ ♥


----------



## Misoxx (May 7, 2010)

Clockwise from top left: Cream Blush in 'Sob', Lipstick in 'Obey' and Cream Blush in 'Lies'





From the top: Cream Blush in 'Sob', Cream Blush in 'Lies' and Lipstick in 'Obey'


----------



## Aru89 (May 7, 2010)

Pure Pigment in "static"


----------



## Honey&LemonGirl (May 16, 2010)

Maneater Lipstick


----------



## Wannabe Junkie (May 29, 2010)

Wanton lipstick




Test lipstick









Cancan eyeshadow




Left - Unrequited blusher, Right - Beg blusher


----------



## Wannabe Junkie (May 31, 2010)

Illamasqua cream blush in Rude

Pan Swatch




Blended and Unblended swatch on skin




On the cheek


----------



## mmmaggie (Jun 1, 2010)

Left side down:
Illamasqua Chased
Illamasqua Hussy
Illamasqua Thrust
Right side Down:
Illamasqua Katie
Illamasqua Tremble
Illamasqua Unrequitted





(for searches:
Nars Orgasm
Nars Desire
MUFE HD 13
MUFE HD 4
MUFE HD 5
Tarte Stain Flush
MAC CCB Crushed Bougainvillea
---

Chanel 44 Narcisse
Mac Angel (discontinued a long time ago but a GREAT color)
Illamasqua Katie
Illamasqua Tremble
Illamasqua Unrequitted
Illamasqua Chased
Illamasqua Hussy
Illamasqua Thrust
Mac Coygirl
Mac Dollymix
Mac Dainty
Nars Dolce Vita )


----------



## PTinNY (Jun 5, 2010)

Muse np:





Smash:





Velocity:


----------



## LeeleeBell (Jun 7, 2010)

Scandal l/s


----------



## s_lost (Jun 16, 2010)

Intense Lipgloss Indulge:


----------



## ilexica (Jul 8, 2010)

Contour colours - MAC emote and strada on the left, Illamasqua primal on the right.


----------



## hil34 (Jul 10, 2010)

Cream Blusher in Lies










^ That one is very big!

On Lips:


----------



## Jangsara (Jul 17, 2010)

Pure Pigment Breathe and Victim powder eyeshadow:


























Intence Lipgloss Petulant:


----------



## ktbeta (Aug 5, 2010)

Vapour, Bloom, Yes!, Fame, Moan, Melodrama, Stalk, Intense





Never, Sadist, Imagine, Anja, Creep, Preen, Fatal, Cancan





Courtesan, Forgiveness, Angst, Tango, Boomerang, Wolf, Bronx, Heroine





Slink, Shiver, Moonflower, Sex, Soul, Incubus, Drama, Gimp





Unrequited, Katie, Tweak, Thrust, Tweak, Hussy





Panic, Expose, Excite, Lover, Beg, Chased​


----------



## lara (Aug 5, 2010)

Illamasqua - *Enrapture*





Illamasqua - *Enrapture* (swatch applied in a single stroke on bare skin)





*Enrapture* compared to MAC's Mythology and Amber Lights powder eyeshadows.


----------



## suburbanurgency (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## lara (Sep 11, 2010)

*Move *Intense Gloss.


----------



## lara (Sep 17, 2010)

*Pristine *Lipstick.





Lipstick Queen Black Tie Optional, *Pristine *Lipstick.





Too Faced Runway Red, *Pristine *lipstick, Enrapture liquid metal.


----------



## Jangsara (Sep 19, 2010)

Art of Darkness lipstick Disciple:










By it self and with Rimmel black lipgloss:









New nail polishes from Art of Darkness collection, *Viridian* and *Scarab*


----------



## suburbanurgency (Oct 4, 2010)

Illamasqua Cream Blush in 'Promise'


----------



## Fianna (Nov 8, 2010)

left to right: Alluvium Pigment, Android Pigment, Petulant l/g, Electrify l/g, Mina l/g, Tantrum l/g, Move l/g

  	Closeup from Alluvium and Android:


----------



## LeeleeBell (Nov 14, 2010)

Maneater l/s


----------



## r.allen (Nov 28, 2010)

Illamasqua Scorn Nail Varnish (matte black)
  	Illamasqua Jan Nail Varnish (mauve/dusty pink-purple)

  	VampyVarnish did a very accurate photograph of Jan on her blog. This was taken with an iPhone 4 at 20:04 so I'd check out VV for Jan, but here's the finish of the new matte varnish Scorn:







  	P.S. I am finding it hard to describe the finish of Scorn, but it's like rubber, latex... at the time I was just killing two birds with one stone, but the finish of Scorn and the colours now make me think of Agent Provocateur!!


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 24, 2011)

Toxic Nature S/S 2011


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 24, 2011)

*Admin edit* - Per forum TOS please keep self promotion limited to a link to a personal website in your signature area.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 24, 2011)

*Admin edit* - Per forum TOS please keep self promotion limited to a link to a personal website in your signature area.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 24, 2011)

*Admin edit* - Per forum TOS please keep self promotion limited to a link to a personal website in your signature area.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 24, 2011)

*Admin edit* - Per forum TOS please keep self promotion limited to a link to a personal website in your signature area.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 24, 2011)

*Admin edit* - Per forum TOS please keep self promotion limited to a link to a personal website in your signature area.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 24, 2011)

Mould on lid, Delirium in crease





  	Emerge applied lightly
*Admin edit* - Per forum TOS please keep self promotion limited to a link to a personal website in your signature area.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 24, 2011)

Precision Ink in Glister Applied on lower and upper lash-line
*Admin edit* - Per forum TOS please keep self promotion limited to a link to a personal website in your signature area.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 24, 2011)

Flare




  	Atomic

*Admin edit* - Per forum TOS please keep self promotion limited to a link to a personal website in your signature area.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 24, 2011)

*Admin edit* - Per forum TOS please keep self promotion limited to a link to a personal website in your signature area.


----------



## sss215 (Apr 9, 2011)

sorry so blurry, but the pigment is true. 

  	top to bottom:

  	excite, beg, panic blusher





  	top to bottom:

  	never, intense, sadist, stalk, angst (red in the corner)
  	sucubus to the left


----------



## musicalhouses (Jul 29, 2011)

Illamasqua Powder Blusher Swatches:


----------



## soco210 (Aug 16, 2011)

Precision Ink - GLISTER


----------



## LeeleeBell (Sep 10, 2011)

Ambition Blush (Shimmer)/(Theatre of the Nameless Collection)-Click each pic to see it full size


----------



## LeeleeBell (Sep 10, 2011)

BellaDonna Gloss (Theatre of the Nameless collection), Click on the image to see the full size swatch


----------



## Allura Beauty (Sep 12, 2011)

*Admin edit* - Per forum TOS please keep self promotion limited to a link to a personal website in your signature area.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Sep 12, 2011)

*Admin edit* - Per forum TOS please keep self promotion limited to a link to a personal website in your signature area.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Sep 12, 2011)

*Admin edit* - Per forum TOS please keep self promotion limited to a link to a personal website in your signature area. for pictures of the full Magenta Muse collection.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Sep 12, 2011)

*Admin edit* - Per forum TOS please keep self promotion limited to a link to a personal website in your signature area.for pictures of the full Magenta Muse collection.


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Sep 21, 2011)

Illamasqua BOX lipstick


----------



## EngineerBarbie (Sep 23, 2011)

*Illamasqua's Autumn/Winter 2011 Theater Of The Nameless Collection*
*Nail swatches with NW43 skintone*

*Kink (bottle green, rubber finish, 2 coats, flash)*





*Vice (deep cerise, rubber finish, 2 coats, flash)*






*Faux Pas (blue violet, rubber finish, 2 coats, flash)*


----------



## Allura Beauty (Nov 11, 2011)

Review & full photos *Admin edit* - Per forum TOS please keep self promotion limited to a link to a personal website in your signature area.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Nov 11, 2011)

Review & full photos *Admin edit* - Per forum TOS please keep self promotion limited to a link to a personal website in your signature area.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Nov 11, 2011)

Review and photos *Admin edit* - Per forum TOS please keep self promotion limited to a link to a personal website in your signature area.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Nov 12, 2011)

"Ambition"
*Admin edit* - Per forum TOS please keep self promotion limited to a link to a personal website in your signature area.


----------



## Voodoo Blonde (Feb 7, 2012)

*Intense Lipgloss in Mistress*


----------



## VariolaVera (Feb 13, 2012)

Light liquid foundation:









  	More photos *Admin edit* - Per forum TOS please keep self promotion limited to a link to a personal website in your signature area.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 14, 2012)

Human Fundamentalism Collection: Fundamental Pallete.  *Admin edit* - Per forum TOS please keep self promotion limited to a link to a personal website in your signature area.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 15, 2012)

Human Fundamentalism Nail Varnish in "Stance" - *Admin edit* - Per forum TOS please keep self promotion limited to a link to a personal website in your signature area.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Apr 2, 2012)

Human Fundamentalism Nail Varnish in "Nomad" - Full photos & review *Admin edit* - Per forum TOS please keep self promotion limited to a link to a personal website in your signature area.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Apr 2, 2012)

Human Fundamentalism Lipstick in "Apocalips" - *Admin edit* - Per forum TOS please keep self promotion limited to a link to a personal website in your signature area.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Apr 4, 2012)

Human Fundamentalism Precision Ink in "Scribe": *Admin edit* - Per forum TOS please keep self promotion limited to a link to a personal website in your signature area.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Apr 5, 2012)

Human Fundamentalism Skin Base Foundation in "Au":*Admin edit* - Per forum TOS please keep self promotion limited to a link to a personal website in your signature area.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Apr 6, 2012)

Human Fundamentalism Eye Shadows: *Admin edit* - Per forum TOS please keep self promotion limited to a link to a personal website in your signature area.


----------



## VariolaVera (May 13, 2012)

Illamasqua lipsticks:

















  	Corrupt:




  	Drench:


----------



## MishMreow (May 14, 2012)

*Admin edit* - Per forum TOS please keep self promotion limited to a link to a personal website in your signature area.




  	Poke




  	Force




  	Smash




  	Radium




  	Rare




  	Gamma




  	Throb


----------



## SQUALID (May 30, 2012)

Illamasqua Nail Varnish in* Nomad*


----------



## LeeleeBell (Jun 9, 2012)

NAKED ROSE Blush *(click each image to see it full size)*






  	Tarte Exposed on the left, Illa Naked Rose on the right





  	Illamasqua Naked Rose on the left this time, and R&R Spank on the right


----------



## SQUALID (Jun 17, 2012)

Medium Pencil in *Vow*







  	Powder Blusher in *Katie*, *Tremble* and *Lover*


----------



## Mirella (Aug 4, 2012)

*Illamasqua Masquara Black*  without mascara  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  one coat


----------



## DavidRachel (Aug 7, 2012)

Thank you for sharing !


----------



## luvlydee (Aug 7, 2012)

medium pencil in Debonair


----------



## makeupedia (Sep 14, 2012)

[h=1]Illamasqua Eurydice Lipstick[/h] [h=1]http://makeupedia.se/illamasqua-eurydice-lipstick-recension-swatches-bilder[/h]


----------



## tats (Sep 30, 2012)

Illamasqua Neutral Palette


----------



## Bebhionn (Oct 15, 2012)

Hemlock – Creator – Propaganda – Viridian – Throb – Smash – Nomad – Stance – Force




  	And Force again <3





  	Queen of the Night pure pigment


----------



## cno64 (Jul 27, 2013)

Illamasqua "Forgiveness" -  wonderful on green eyes!


----------



## buthekitch (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## LivN (Mar 30, 2014)

Ambition blush





  Nail polish in Throb


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jun 17, 2014)

Matte Lip Liquids


----------



## lilybettie (Aug 9, 2014)

This is my illamasqua blush collection swatches! Morale is my favourite!


----------



## thelari (Sep 5, 2014)

Illamasqua Eyeshadows
  No Flash / Sunlight
  All eyeshadows are swatched dry and with no base underneath!




















  Pivot (3 layers) - Fledgling (2 layers) - Intense (1 layer) - Never (1 layer) 




  Sister (2 layers) - Vapour (1 layer) - Taboo (1 layer) 




  Succumb (3 layers) - Heorien (1 layer) - Justify (2 layers) - Forgiveness (2 layers) 




  Stealth (1 layer) - Vintage (1 layer) - Wolf (1 layer) - Obsidian (2 layers) 





  Hype (1 layer) - Surge (1 layer) - Bedaub (1 layer) - Inception (4 layers)


----------



## musicalhouses (Apr 9, 2015)

Illamasqua Glamore Lipstick Swatches on arm  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Rosepout, Naked, Starkers, Pinkie, Tease, Buff, Kitsch  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Luster, Soaked, Rockabilly, Glissade, Vampette, Pinkie


----------



## Vandekamp (Apr 12, 2015)

musicalhouses said:


> Illamasqua Glamore Lipstick Swatches on arm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Nice swatches


----------

